# Coming off block and replace therapy



## JPGJersey (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondered if any one could share their experience of coming off block and replace. My background: 
Graves Thyroid & Eye
Hyper, taken meds since Nov 2010, went more hyper in Jan (muck up with meds - I hate the lack of concentration when 'up') and have been 'stable' 6 mths. 
Taken off b&r 2 weeks ago (sudden stop) as I had gone hypo. Excuse lack of lab results at the moment, but just wanted a few general questions answered.

1. Will the thyroid gradually settle back i.e. over a number of weeks/months or does it happen quicker than that?
2. Having been hyper, hypo and fingers crossed pressing 'reset' - will this take longer?
3. Should i be concerned by some wierdness - have had nausea really bad in the mornings (lasts 4-5hts), felt like fainting and being really tired. Saying that, no palpitations, shaking or sweating, hungry as previously. 
Back at the specialist on the 16th Aug, have number for hospital ward but I think that would be overacting.

Off on holiday in a few weeks so really hoping things can be stable. Not sure if i have been overdoing it (v excited to not be taking pills - big mental block for me) or should be returning to the consultant?

Did anyone else feel odd when they stopped B & R? 
Thanks
JPG

BTW - had some success with botox injections into eye lid for Graves protrusion issues. This should help before a mini op in the future.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JPGJersey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondered if any one could share their experience of coming off block and replace. My background:
> Graves Thyroid & Eye
> ...


Hi and welcome to the board!

This is only an opinion. It may not be a good move to have gone cold turkey off your block and replace meds.

Most patients are advised to taper down, get labs during this process and evaluate not only the number but how the patient feels.

I was never on block and replace; just the block part!

Hopefully we will have some posters with experience re block and replace.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Also, have they checked your antibodys before taking you off B and R? Thats priority! From my understanding, and from many who have reached remission, the goal is to have good numbers and TSI and then continue on meds up to 2-3 years after, on a very minimal dosage before off all meds...


----------

